# This is a deal if anyone needs them



## MATT (Apr 30, 2007)

http://www.harborfreight.com/one-pair-submersible-trailer-led-lights-94137.html?utm_source=prospects&utm_medium=email&utm_campaign=2410B


----------



## floridanative1028 (May 30, 2009)

Sick deal! I'm all over it thanks!


----------



## firecat1981 (Nov 27, 2007)

I saw a set at Walmart a few weeks ago when I needed to replace one of my lights after I was hit, it was about the same price. 
LED's are the way to go! I'll never run standard lights on a trailer again after seeing my 2 month old brand new majic tilt's lights were rusting out.


----------



## noeettica (Sep 23, 2007)

I am offering a second Opinion 

These in my opinion are the BEST lights money can Buy

Made Right here in USA ! Screw China !!! 

http://www.drylaunch.com/


----------



## firecat1981 (Nov 27, 2007)

The SP's were the ones on my trailer, never again.


----------



## iMacattack (Dec 11, 2006)

Why get the lights wet?

Go Pipe lights!
http://www.pipe-light.com/


----------



## mark_gardner (Mar 18, 2009)

i like to stay legal and keep my tag lit so i'm running the stock frame mounted l.e.d.s with a custom bracket to keep them high and dry along with the l.e.d. pipe lights and the l.e.d. cap lights   got her lit up like a christmas tree now and nothing gets wet so i expect them to last a good while....fwiw gang, just because they're l.e.d.s doesnt mean they're fail proof   the first set of l.e.d.s on my trailer started to fail within the first 2 weeks of use dunking them so keeping them dry regardless of whether they're regular incandescent or high tech l.e.d.s will insure a longer life  








[/img]


----------



## noeettica (Sep 23, 2007)

This is my pipe "Style" lights $7 Each !


----------

